
Coding Horror: Rethinking Design Patterns - pg
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000899.html
======
mynameishere
Anything that encourages ideological movements among ignorant people is bad,
and design patterns do just that, from what I've seen.

I've seen grown men spend hours and hours and hours talking about
AbstractFactory patterns. I've seen, to a degree, that your ability to discuss
the implementation of AbstractFactories can influence your reputation more
than the software that actually gets created.

------
felipe
I've been hearing a lot of criticism against GoF lately, and I think now I
understand why: IMHO I believe that since the past decade or so we moved up
one step above the "complexity chain". Nowadays we hugely rely on frameworks
to develop code, and therefore we don't need to think in terms of design
patterns as much as before. However, one level down in this chain (at the
framework level) design patterns are heavily used behind the scenes. Even at
the language level (iterators, for example, came from GoF).

In summary, nowadays we don't need to rely on design patterns so heavily, but
the frameworks we use still rely on them.

------
jsjenkins168
I think you'd really have to botch things if you ended up with code that was
MORE boilerplate after utilizing design patterns. By their very nature they
are intended to promote highly cohesive and lowly coupled code..

~~~
chwolfe
The real issue hackers have with members of the Design Patterns cult (other
than the ridiculous jargon) is the notion that complex, generalized patterns
are ALWAYS better than simple, specific solutions to a problem.

